# Hip irritation



## Eatsleeplift (Feb 5, 2017)

About 2 months out from my first PL meet. I have been squatting heavy and hitting deadlifts. I only deadlift one time a week. But have just transferred over to sumo maybe a month ago. So I have been 4 weeks let's say 5 weeks tops consistent with sumo deadlifting.

Recently after doing heavy sumo deads I get this weird irritation on my left hip on the inside. It doesn't feel like a muscle or anything it is really hard to describe. It is like where my hip starts to meet my groin area. Super weird almost like a tightness and soreness. This will be sore for a few days and it has effected my last two legs days obviously because it's irritated so I can't comfortably squat heavy loads. I had one friend tell me to just rest keep at it it's because I'm new to it and another told me I should try foam rolling to see if it helps. I am at a loss and I have never had this issue before. My form seems fine etc but I am just concerned. I have roughly 8 weeks or so till my meet. Has anyone ever had this issue or have a solution? It almost feels like I have to crack my leg or something lol it just feels weird. Thanks for any of the help anyone can provide.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 5, 2017)

Im sure u know by now that sumo, especially if done right, puts a shit load of stress on the hips. I've never experienced what you're describing but yes try rolling it out before and after u pull. Get a lacrosse ball in there. U can also wrap it up tight a few days a week with some voodoo floss or even knee wraps. Ice too. It might be a strain that just feels different than a normal strain. Hope that helps. 

Also stretch that area as much as u can every day especially before u pull


----------



## Eatsleeplift (Feb 5, 2017)

I'll definitely give the foam rolling a try. I have also been using an elastic band I wrap around my legs just under my knees and do wide bodyweight squats to try and stretch with my legs real wide with the band. I just started that about three days ago.  Hopefully if anything it's just a little strain and nothing serious.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 5, 2017)

Eatsleeplift said:


> I'll definitely give the foam rolling a try. I have also been using an elastic band I wrap around my legs just under my knees and do wide bodyweight squats to try and stretch with my legs real wide with the band. I just started that about three days ago.  Hopefully if anything it's just a little strain and nothing serious.



Wrap that elastic band around your leg and groin where its hurting u. Keep it pretty tight, about 70%, for ten minutes. Try stretching a LITTLE bit with  it wrapped up.


----------



## Eatsleeplift (Feb 5, 2017)

I'll try that. I looked up a diagram of the hips etc from what I'm looking at and feel it seems the feeling is in my "Pectineus" and "Adductor Longus"  area.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 5, 2017)

Eatsleeplift said:


> I'll try that. I looked up a diagram of the hips etc from what I'm looking at and feel it seems the feeling is in my "Pectineus" and "Adductor Longus"  area.



U can try the adductor machine too. Good for powerlifters with hip problems. High reps like sets of 25 to get some blood in there.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 5, 2017)

This might be a stretch (no pun), but a hernia can happen in that area associated with the groin.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 5, 2017)

Power pants cure all


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 5, 2017)

I had this same feeling for about six weeks during a peak. At the meet I tore my adductor off on my opening squat.

Stop pulling sumo if that's what is causing this.

Go see a physio to clean up the adhesions and inflammation 

You may need to hold off on squatting


----------



## Eatsleeplift (Feb 5, 2017)

Great you guys are getting me worked up now lol. Shit...Sumo might be the cause for sure. Could it anyway be my form causing it? 

Damn I'm so pissed im 8 weeks out how the hell am I gonna stop squatting and change my deadlift now. 

I appreciate all the help so far guys.


----------



## snake (Feb 5, 2017)

Brother, I got nothing to offer but sympathy. Injuries suck but when you got a meet in your sights, they are the worst. Ecks is the man on this one so listen to him. When do you squat and when do you LD?


----------



## Eatsleeplift (Feb 5, 2017)

snake said:


> Brother, I got nothing to offer but sympathy. Injuries suck but when you got a meet in your sights, they are the worst. Ecks is the man on this one so listen to him. When do you squat and when do you LD?



Thanks bro. Yeah it sucks I just hope this isn't anything serious and I can still compete.  Honestly I don't really follow a schedule. I try to space legs and DL/ back apart if I can though. I'm just really hoping this isn't anything serious. I'm gonna try to take this week off from squatting and deadlifts maybe.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 5, 2017)

If conventional doesn't aggravate it then do some conventional work. Don't go crazy but just get some volume in. U can also throw some high bar oly squats to take the pressure off the area if squats bother it too


----------



## Eatsleeplift (Feb 5, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> If conventional doesn't aggravate it then do some conventional work. Don't go crazy but just get some volume in. U can also throw some high bar oly squats to take the pressure off the area if squats bother it too



I'll try some conventional. Sucks the number is gonna go way down. But we will see. And I actually only do high bar squats now I never really could get used to lowbar.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 5, 2017)

Eatsleeplift said:


> I'll try some conventional. Sucks the number is gonna go way down. But we will see. And I actually only do high bar squats now I never really could get used to lowbar.



Just do conventional for the next week or.two and see how the injury feels. And do the other things suggested.


----------



## Eatsleeplift (Feb 5, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Just do conventional for the next week or.two and see how the injury feels. And do the other things suggested.



Definitely will give that a try. Do you think if something was actually torn or seriously Injured I would be in pain even just normal sitting without moving etc?


----------



## snake (Feb 6, 2017)

Eatsleeplift said:


> Honestly I don't really follow a schedule.




Maybe we found some of the problem right there.


----------



## Eatsleeplift (Feb 7, 2017)

snake said:


> Maybe we found some of the problem right there.



I have just never been a fan of the whole " I do back every Wednesday and chest every Monday" for example. I like to switch it up but I make sure I get my rest etc. Honestly I foam rolled it yesterday and stretched and it feels like nothing even happen lol. But we will see how it feels when I squat and deadlift again.


----------

